# A-10 video



## sunny91 (Apr 16, 2006)

sunny


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2006)

Good stuff there sunny.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 16, 2006)

Put em all in one thread.... good stuff tho!


----------



## Truk (Apr 17, 2006)

Very cool stuff.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh YEAH!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 17, 2006)

Aint nothin like watching cluster munitions go off, except maybe droppin em'..... God I love the sound they make....


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 20, 2006)

Excellent footage! It's too bad so many good videos have such horrid music on them...


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 20, 2006)

I think the same about the music in some videos.

sunny


----------

